# [V] [eBay] 4 klassische PC / PS1 Spiele u.a. Half-Life 1 // Nintendo DS Lite



## Darazad (10. Januar 2014)

Biete insgesamt an: 

PC:

Half-Life 1 in einer (Euro/Big Box) + Lösungsbuch
Half-Life: Big Box mit offiziellem Lösungsbuch 3348542066748 | eBay

Baldur's Gate 1: Die Saga (Euro/Big Box)
Baldur's Gate: Die Saga (PC) 5026102003874 | eBay


PS1:

Metal Gear Solid 1 (Platinum)
Metal Gear Solid PS1/PS2 (Guter Zustand) 4988602749779 | eBay

Vagrant Story
Vagrant Story PS1/PS2 - PAL - mit OVP/Anleitung 4036636200473 | eBay

Sonstige:

Nintendo DS Lite (Weiß)
Nintendo DS Lite + Tasche (Weiß) 045496717544 | eBay

Versende normalerweise als DHL-Paket wegen der Versicherung, lässt sich natürlich auf Käuferwunsch gerne ändern.

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß beim Bieten!

Für genauere Infos (Fotos; Lieferumfang; Zustand und Zahlungsart) klickt einfach auf die Links.
Bei Fragen einfach hier reinschreiben oder über Ebay


----------



## Darazad (15. Januar 2014)

*UPDATE*:
Auktionen laufen heute abend 20:50 aus.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2014)

Ist der Verkauf von CD Keys nicht verboten bzw. von nVidia untersagt? Schau mal auf die Karten, das steht drauf.

Du kannst die Auktion mit den CD Keys gern selbst entfernen ... ansonsten tue ich das.


----------



## Darazad (15. Januar 2014)

Ich habe keine Promokarte, sondern die Keys per Mail bekommen. Dort steht nur "Diesen Code nicht weitergeben. Andernfalls kannst du eventuell nicht auf dein Spiel zugreifen." 
http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3503/2b6f5n3k_png.htm


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2014)

Nein ... der Code stammt von den Karten, die wiederum beim Einlösen auf der Internetseite von nVidia in reguläre Keys ( Steam, Origin ) umgewandelt werden.

Auf den Karten, die du bei dem Kauf von nVidia Grafikkarten bekommst, steht eindeutig, dass diese Codes nicht für den Verkauf bestimmt sind. 

Ich mein, nicht bös gemeint ... aber du brauchst mir hier nichts vom Pferd zu erzählen, denn ich hab mir vor wenigen Wochen selbst eine GTX 780 gekauft und weiß daher, wie das mit den Keys aus dem Bundle läuft.


----------



## Lukecheater (15. Januar 2014)

Hier werden doch ständig Keys aus der AMD Aktion verkauft. Wo soll hier denn dann das Problem sein?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2014)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hier werden doch ständig Keys aus der AMD Aktion verkauft. Wo soll hier denn dann das Problem sein?


 Die Frage hatte ich auch schon fragen wollen. Hab selbst kürzlich einen Key abgekauft, der aus einer NVIDIA-Graka-Aktion stammt. Hab ich mich jetzt eines Verbrechens schuldig gemacht ???


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2014)

Es ist kein Verbrechen, logisch, ... aber es wird nicht gern gesehen, genauso wie wir hier Handel mit Steam, Origin und uPlay Accounts unterbinden.

Der Rechteinhaber möchte nicht das seine Keys in den Handel gelangen, so einfach. Hier hab ich den Thread bislang nicht dicht gemacht, weil es scheinbar "wirklich" Privatverkauf ist. 

Typen, die "ein paar mehr Keys" aus solchen Bundles haben unterstelle ich Gewerbe und die Threads werden geschlossen, die Nutzer gesperrt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Januar 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ist kein Verbrechen, logisch, ... aber es wird nicht gern gesehen, genauso wie wir hier Handel mit Steam, Origin und uPlay Accounts unterbinden.
> 
> Der Rechteinhaber möchte nicht das seine Keys in den Handel gelangen, so einfach. Hier hab ich den Thread bislang nicht dicht gemacht, weil es scheinbar "wirklich" Privatverkauf ist.
> 
> Typen, die "ein paar mehr Keys" aus solchen Bundles haben unterstelle ich Gewerbe und die Threads werden geschlossen, die Nutzer gesperrt.


 Aber dann wäre doch so ziemlich jeder verdächtig (sowohl ganz frische Foren-Member als auch die Langjährigen). Denn woher willst du beispielsweise wissen, ob ein einzelner, angebotener Key nicht auch aus nem Bundle oder was auch immer stammt ?

Wenn es danach ginge, müsste jeder (!) Anbieter hier vorab einen Beweis per Pic oder Ähnlichem abliefern, ansonsten kannst du ja gleich alle Threads löschen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (15. Januar 2014)

Das würde ich auch gern wissen, es ist schließlich nicht das erste mal, dass bundle keys verkauft oder abgegeben werden.
Ich denke es bezieht sich da auf den massenhaften gewerblichen weiterverkauf, denn bei Google konnte ich kein Verbot für privatverkäufe finden. An dem Verkauf einiger keys sollte es kein Problem geben, das wird doch sogar in die Kaufberatung integriert, damit sich eine Karte rechnet.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Januar 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber dann wäre doch so ziemlich jeder verdächtig (sowohl ganz frische Foren-Member als auch die Langjährigen). Denn woher willst du beispielsweise wissen, ob ein einzelner, angebotener Key nicht auch aus nem Bundle oder was auch immer stammt ?
> 
> Wenn es danach ginge, müsste jeder (!) Anbieter hier vorab einen Beweis per Pic oder Ähnlichem abliefern, ansonsten kannst du ja gleich alle Threads löschen.


 Tu mir doch mal ein Gefallen ... diskutier doch nicht ewig und drei Tage meine Aussagen hier. 

Wenn dich was interessiert: schreib mir eine PM.

Ich werde deine Fragen dennoch beantworten, auch damit die anderen User wissen, was ich meine obwohl ich das bereits oben geschrieben habe.

Es ist mehr als offensichtlich, woher solche Keys stammen, wenn vermehrt solche Beiträge kommen wenn nVidia / AMD solche Aktionen haben. Man muss nicht Sherlock sein um diesen Zusammenhang zu sehen. Zweitens habe ich bereits oben erwähnt, dass ich bei echten Privatverkäufen, d.h. der User hat *einen* Key, gern ein Auge zudrücke. 

Bei gewerblichen Angeboten, sprich Verfügbarkeit von mehreren CD Keys, Internetseiten (!) etc. wird hier gnadenlos gelöscht.


----------

